
RISE: A functional pattern-based data-parallel language in MLIR [pdf] - matt_d
https://michel.steuwer.info/files/publications/2020/accML.pdf
======
pjmlp
I like the increasing trend of having data parallel languages for GPGPU
programming in a more natural way, instead of keeping bending existing
languages to fit the hardware.

~~~
beagle3
APL/J/K have been there for the last 60 years. I think the challenge is to
change people’s mindset much more than it is to come up with the proper
language.

~~~
pjmlp
APL/J/K are too complicated for developers in the trenches.

ML style functional programming is more amendable.

